# 1und1 berechnet Netzansage als Gespräch



## stinkerchen (26 Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend,
ich bin völlig neu hier und hoffe, für mein "Problem" das richtige Forum gefunden zu haben.

Ich habe bei 1und1 einen DSL-Anschluss inklusive Internet- und Festnetzflatrate für 19,99, dazu zwangsweise noch einen Telekom-Analog-Anschluss für 16,37. Telefonie lief bei mir bis vor wenigen Wochen noch ausschließlich über den Telekomanschluss.

Jetzt hatte ich auf meiner 1und1-Telefonrechnung 10 Verbindungen an einem Tag zum Mobilfunkanschluss meiner Mutter (T-Mobile-Vertrag). Ich hatte sie 10 mal versucht anzurufen, wegen abgeschaltetem Handy aber nur die Netzansage "Teilnehmer zurzeit nicht ereichbar" erhalten. Für diesen Anschluss ist keine Mailbox und keine SMS-Benachrichtigung bei entgangenen Anrufen geschaltet. Solche "Fehlversuche" wurden von der Telekom früher nicht berechnet.

Meine Beschwerde bei 1und1 wurde jetzt folgendermaßen beantwortet: (Die Rechtschreibung lasse ich mal im Originalstil)
_Wir berechnen nur Gespräche wenn ein Gebührenimpuls gesendet wird. 
Daran richten wir uns. 
Da wir hier nur reagieren liegt das Problem nicht bei uns. Wenn der jeweilige Provider den Gebührenimpulz bei einer Netzansage (Teilnehmer derzeitn nicht erreichbar) sendet, so wird dieses Gespräch berechnet. 
_

Für mich ist das Abzocke, aber wer ist hier der "Schuldige"? 1und1 oder T-Mobile? Und an wen ich mich deswegen wenden?

Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen ähnlichen Fall?

Vielen Dank für jeden konstruktiven Beitrag!

Micha aka stinkerchen


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 1und1 berechnet Netzansage als Gespräch*

Das Problem scheint  wenig bekannt zu sein. Hab jedenfalls mit  den verschiedensten Suchbegriffkombinationen 
 nichts finden können, was dazu paßt.

In diesem Forum wird es sogar ausdrücklich verneint  ( in 2001) 
http://www.handyfragen.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=11224


> Mir ist jedenfalls kein Netzbetreiber in Deutschland bekannt, der für den Anrufversuch Gebühren berechnet.



vielleicht auch dort mal anfragen. Das Forum beschäftigt sich speziell mit solchen Fragen.


----------

